# Line x or Rhino Liner on Bottom



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys first post here and had a question. I have an 02 Riverhawk B-60 I know it's no Gheenoe, wish I would have waited to find one. Anyway I fish a lot of rivers up here in GA and most of covered with rock. Would it help to apply a coat of Line x or something similar to help keep hull damage down? I was wondering how much it would weigh down the boat if any? Just wondering if anybody had any expericences or knew of anybody that had gave it a try? Thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Rhino Liner works GREAT... in the bed of my truck.. ;D

I've seen some ECC Gladesmans with the bow coated in something that looked like sprayon bed liner. I hope an ECC owner or Kevin can chime in on what they used and how. 

I would think the biggest problem coating the entire hull would be performance. Your adding surface area thus adding friction. 

Goot Luck!
Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hopefully Dave "backwaterbandits" will chime in. He just did his LT.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I know a guy in Tenn that has a Peenoe and did his hull. Speed was never any consern for him (maybe thats way he got the Peenoe) it has worked out fine for him. Never poles just has small 6 hp.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

We did an entire hull w/it back in the day and it did suffer on top end. 30% loss was the guess on WOT.
Then we started putting them on "contact" areas only as skid plates and then everything's all good.
Let me know if you need any more help as we've done MANY of these.


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

Which areas did you put them? I am guessing the keel.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Back transom area on bottom and roll it up 1-3" on the back transom...
And also front keel area underneath and line-x is the brand since it's harder than rhino...
hope this helps?


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

You remember how much they charged?


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

it all depends on the location of the place/owners and the size/prep work involved. 
In other words, no standard pricing....


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

If it's not much trouble could you post some pics up?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry guys, been working at night this week......
I did just get Line-X bed liner on the whole bottom of my LT25
and have had it out since. I'm not a speed guy and run a small
motor and was happy with my Merc 9.9 2stk before the liner in-
stall, but now a little slower.....which was expected.....I may talk
to captnron about a "tune up" like he had. 
I'll post pics as soon as i can this week end.....Dave


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

I wonder if the tune could be done on a 04 Johnson 9.9 four stroke? Assuming you are talking about swapping jets or the entire carb.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw some of Kevin's rhino jobs. They're really amazing. You can't imagine how much abuse a Gladesman takes on the oyster beds until you tell a future owner their draft is 3.5 inches. They'll test that theory out in a hurry!  
"5 inches?" "yup"
"4 inches?" "yup" "Dayang!" 
"2 inches?" *SCRAPE*..... "nope" ;D


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the things you can do is coat the bottom with epoxy resin with graphite powder mixed in. At least two coats. Will set up hard and is quite abrasive. Lets hulls slide over rocks and very tolerable to scratches. Also makes for a very slippery hull. Go to www.bateau.com and look for tutorials on epox/ graphite bottom mix.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Finally got some pictures of the Line-X on the boat.....


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

Man that looks killer and the color match is awesome. How much did they charge for a job like that? How much speed did you lose?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

wow Dave, that really does look great!



L.R.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Dave,

Who did that for you? I want to have my interior of the 13 footer done. What did it coast you?

Joe


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm happy with the look...i took the boat to the 
paint place that the Line-X dealer gets his pigment from and 
they shot it with their "color camera" to match the color.
The product on the boat is the colored kevlar UV and cost a
lot more than the black. I paid about $600.00 for mine but i 
think you could get black for $3-400.00....also smaller models 
would be less too as the volume of material used is a factor too.
I did lose some speed- I didn't have a GPS speed before- so
i don't really have a comparison....but it does "feel" slower and 
i will upgrade power soon.
Most of these guys will run nothing less than max power on 
anything so most would be unhappy with the performance anyway!
Thanks,  Dave


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Joe, Line-X of Tampa Bay
23486- US 19
Clearwater ,Fl.
( just south of Sunset Point on west side frontage rd.)
727-446-7777

Rick Clemo, owner 
[email protected]


----------



## olered (Feb 7, 2008)

I am going to give my local Line x dealer a call tomm. and see what he thinks. Probably have to wait on taxes to get it done though.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

Joe


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Dave, looks like you have the Ozello rock hopper and oyster crusher now.  Looks really good though and should really take a beating.

I don't care too much about speed either and may do that to my hi-sider as well. Do you have any idea how much weight it adds? - eric


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not sure Eric...but it is applied a lot thinner than on a bed liner.
I don't think it added much weight, but i'm going to call the owner 
and ask him for an estimate...we only discussed not adding any 
extra material not needed but not the end result. Dave


----------

